# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  prestazione manodopera fra artigiani

## gian58

Salve a tutti,
sono un artigiano (ditta individuale) la cui attivit&#224; principale &#232; montaggio cartongesso.La maggior parte del mio lavoro &#232; in subappalto(solo montaggio).Saltuariamente chiedo collaborazione ad altri artigiani per prestazione manodopera,anche per un solo o pochi giorni.Ritengo che questi artigiani possano fatturarmi la prestazione in regime di reverse charge visto che siamo nell'ambito dei subappalti e non c'&#232; scambio di beni materiali,Per&#242; non &#232; un subappalto vero e proprio poich&#232; il lavoro lo gestisco io e l'aiuto &#232; solo saltuario.Potrei avere maggiori delucidazioni su come comportarmi,ed esiste un fac-simile di un contratto specifico per situazioni del genere?
Grazie a chi vorr&#224; rispondermi

----------


## missturtle

Buonasera,
gli artigiani che prestano lavoro per lei dovranno fatturare in regime di reverse charge. Il contratto pu&#242; essere anche solo verbale.

----------


## cleofi73

Il reverse charge si può applicare anche quando l'artigiano è un restauratore quindi con codice attività non rientrante nella tabella F?
Il lavoro è fatto su edifici in ambito di ristrutturazioni.
Non è obbligatorio un contratto di subappalto scritto?
Grazie

----------

